# New ... two wombs ...



## DebsM (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi! I am new to the site, I found it a couple of days ago and have not been able to come off since.

To cut a long story short ... after years of terrible period/ovulation pains I was referred to a gynae for investigations.  Following a laparoscopy they discovered two wombs (sitting next to each other) and only one working tube.  After more deliberation and investigations I underwent a hysterectomy (partial), leaving just one functional womb.  We then discovered my partner had a low count and were referred for ICSI.  (A funny point, I have found out over the years that a sense of humour is vital , was telling my Dr that I was being referred for ICSI after a hysterectomy).

First ICSI attempt, with AH, resulted in a pregnancy.  Unfortunately I miscarried at 6 weeks.  Am now in 2ww after FER with AH.  My test date is 29/11! One week down, one to go..................

I would love to speak to anyone who has had a similar situation, or may even know of someone with a similar situation.

Good luck and love to everyone else out there - Debs xxxxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Debs
Welcome to FF.
Sorry to hear about what you have been through but you sound exceptionally positive about it all and as you say a sense of humour is vital when undergoing treatment.
Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive for you on Friday.
Chick


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Debs

Wishing u a warm welcome to fertility friends

I dont know of anyone whom has gone thru a similar situation

I just want to echo what chick66 said about how positive you sound

i keep everything crossed for a BFP for you.

You sure deserve it after all u have been thru

Much Love
Emilyxx*


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Dear Debs,
Sounds like you have a cracking sense of humour!
Seriously though, you should pat yourself on the back for remaining so strong through such a trial.
Why not hop over to the ICSI board?  I can't promise that you will find people in exactly the same position to yourself but we are a jolly sort and if you can handle 'humour of the grave' type a look at the MIL tongue thread is well worth it.
Good luck and keep strong!
Lizi


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Dear Debs,

You have already been through so much and i would just like to welcome you to ff, and wish you lots of luck for the 29th, 

Leanne xx


----------



## DebsM (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for your responses, although no one seems to have heard of a similar situation its still very supportive.

Here's hoping to finding a similar situation (with a happy ending) soon!

Deb xx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Debs,

Strange to have logged on this morning to have read your post as on the weekend I was reading Take a Break and one of the stories in there was of a woman who was pregnant and they found her to have 2 wombs.

The strange thing is I don't think it was discovered until she was trying to deliver the baby.  She had a womb with the baby in where the only exit was a small canal into the second womb which then had the vaginal opening so the baby could not get out and was trapped inside her.

The Docs said it was a miracle that she had even become pregnant naturally in the first instance.

Try and pop out to buy Take a Break Today to have a read.  It says on the front cover 'My Baby was trapped in my womb' or something like that.

I have it at home so will let you know tomorrow what the issue number is.  I know it is the current one as I only bought it last week.  I will keep hold of it for you and if you cannot find it then let me know and I will either post it to you or try and email it.

Sounds like it would be very interesting for you.

Good luck and after reading the story in Take a Break it shows you must not give up hope.

Lol

Fin


----------



## DebsM (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank you so much.  Am on my wait out the door, better just throw some clothes on first!

Deb xx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Good luck Deb,

Take your time, I have visions of you falling over while trying to get your leg in your trousers.

Let me know what you think of the article.

Lol

Fin


----------



## Dewy (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi,

My sister has that! She has no fertility problems and conceived after 3 months of trying at 32 yrs old. She chose to have an elective section because she had broken her pelvis years earlier and it could have caused a problem with the birth so it was only when she had her section that they discovered she has this. I think it's called a bipartate urterus (if you type it in on google something should come up). My sister was told she was lucky to get pregnant as apparently there are differing degrees of it and if the pregnancy falls in the wrong half of the womb there may not be enough room for it to grow so it can miscarry or cause other problems.

My sister however had a health 9 lb 14 baby boy, so I think he chose the right half to grow in!

Hope this helps a bit!

Dewy xx


----------



## Dewy (Aug 1, 2004)

it's actually bipartite uterus"!!

Dewy xx


----------



## outandproud (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey DebsM

I have two wombs too!!!  I too discovered this for the very same reasons as yourself.  This was around 10 yrs ago when having children was the last thing on my mind.  Haven't given it too much thought until recently.  Getting nearer to thirty now and think I may need to do a lil more research into the subject as I would love to have children one day and I'm not getting any younger!  At the time I found out about my 'extra bits' I was informed there was nothing anyone could do about it...?!  May be I need to check this out again!

Jst to make matters more difficult (as that's jst me!) I'm a lesbian and therefore have to find out how all this works with the different methods/options of conception...  Hmmmm...  Am guessing there's not gonna be much info on both of the issues together.  

Anyway, I found this website by mistake and am v glad I did!  I've always known that other women can have two wombs, but have never been able to make contact with someone in the same situation.

I wish you the best of luck with everything and look forward to reading your progress reports!

Take care

Outandproud


----------



## DebsM (Oct 21, 2004)

What a day! Due to test Thurs/Fri of this week but have felt a bit rotten so bit the bullet and tested this morning.  BIG BFP! Obvioulsy, absolutely over the moon, a little more subdued than last time after m/c, but, remaining positive and calm and who knows heres hoping to a happy ending this time.

So Leanne, Chick, Emily, Dewy and Lizibee thank you so much for your kind words, they have helped me so much this last week.

Finn - I searched high and low for the copy of Take a Break and could not find the article, did you find an issue number??

Outandproud - thanks for your message, it was really comforting to see that I am not alone.  As you can now see, after years of horrendous heartache it looks like my husband and I are back on track for a happy ending.  It goes without saying now that if there is absolutely anything you need, more info on my case, advice, help or just a shoulder I will be here to offer anything I can.  Obviously everyone is different and it was a big jump for us to make to have one womb removed.  It's looking like we made the right decision in the end.  (I think you can get my email if you wanted it but I am not sure how??).

Thanks again everyone .. remember ... stay positive.

LOL Debs xxx


----------



## Catzy (Oct 12, 2004)

Snap - I used to have two wombs and had one removed.

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S. The best news,  



Catzy
xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow Debs,

A massive congratulations to you!!

I will get the issue number for you lunch time.  I saw it on the shelf in Tesco's yesterday and made a mental not to get the issue number but went and forgot.  It is green in colour and in small writing you will see 'My Womb Became a Prison'.  Like I said I will pop out and get the issue number for you lunch time.

Again congratulations to both you and DH.

Lol

Fin


----------



## beebe (Nov 9, 2004)

hello debs,
i just found out today i might also have 2 wombs, i am waiting for the consultant to confirm it a week from today. i am very confused as i have no idea as to what it is. can u pls tell me more about it. what are the problems associated with it. please help.



DebsM said:


> Hi! I am new to the site, I found it a couple of days ago and have not been able to come off since.
> 
> To cut a long story short ... after years of terrible period/ovulation pains I was referred to a gynae for investigations. Following a laparoscopy they discovered two wombs (sitting next to each other) and only one working tube. After more deliberation and investigations I underwent a hysterectomy (partial), leaving just one functional womb. We then discovered my partner had a low count and were referred for ICSI. (A funny point, I have found out over the years that a sense of humour is vital , was telling my Dr that I was being referred for ICSI after a hysterectomy).
> 
> ...


----------



## outandproud (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Beebe

I also found out I had two wombs about 10 yrs ago.  Haven't looked too much into it since but at the time was given some basic information.  This wasn't too helpful and thinking of investigating it again as I'm reaching the age where I'm beginning to think about having children.

Anyway, the only information I was given at the time was that I would be more likely to have a miscarriage, that I could possibly get pregnant in both wombs (which could again be problematic) and that there was nothing I could do about it until I eventually became pregnant.  Basically what they said to me was that I'd jst have to wait and see what happens.  Not very reassuring, but this was 10 yrs ago so things may have changed since then!

Would like to know how you get on!  If I manage to get any more information I will pass it onto you!

Debs - Thank you for the offer of support!  Is so nice to know thta there are other people out there who have shared similar experiences.  I think when you initially find out about ur two wombs u feel like some kind of freak!  (Well I did anyway).  It's good too know ur not the only one!  Hope things are well with you!
Take care

Kirsty (AKA Outandproud) x


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

Congratulations DebsM.

I think there was an article about a pregnant lady with 2 wombs in one of my old pg magazines.They are upstairs in dd's room,so can't check right now,but if anyone wants the article,I'd be happy to post it on.


----------

